# Building a Small Yard G (One Gauge ) Layout



## Larry Sr. (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi All

I'm very much into my O gauge but always wanted to play with the larger trains outside. Last spring (2017) I started a small one and it has really been a learning project ever since.

DC and 2 rail was a new world, but the challenge is a lot of fun. Except for all the boo boos. (aka Mistakes) that come along lol.

Here are some pictures of what I have to this date for those that my be interested in the G scale. 

Still a work in progress and have been building models all winter for this coming spring . I did get to test the track and all was well before the end of last summer.

That little pond gave me the most trouble of all.
Larry


PS This is my first Thread here so ????? hope I get it right??


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy SH*T, Larry! For a "first timer", you don't mess around! Fabulous results ... NASA control system, and all!!!

I can just picture it: "Who needs a refill on their glass of champagne" Then, from out of the tunnel ... a flatcar pulls a load of Cristal ...

When do we come for the dedication party?!?!?



TJ


----------



## Larry Sr. (Sep 7, 2015)

NASA control system, lol good one there TJ

Continuing on with more info for any of those with a interest in G. 
Here is some of the buildings I have managed to build this winter so far. Still have to name all the buildings.

Getting anxious to start placing them in the layout. Even my wife is looking forward to helping with the buildings, people and lots of other props we have been accumulating for the past 2 to 3 years. 



Still having fun.
Larry
Don't know why a few pictures are sideways


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Some very nice buildings there, I can see why you're excited 
about getting them on that very nice Railroad.

Magic


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Fantastic looking layout. It looks like it was done professionally. :appl::appl:


----------



## Larry Sr. (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks Spence

But, I made many mistakes with some very dumb . But all in all it just made the challenge more fun to overcome.

I'm a TMCC/Legacy guy and DCS with WiFi is gonna be some kinda learning curve when I get this thing up and start putting some of my big steam on it. All I have done is test in conventional.

I'm sure more goofs are in my future.hwell:
Larry
Still having fun.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I love the wiring and especially the old-school volt and ampmeters. Well done!!!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks great. One of the problems being outdoors is keeping the rails clean. I used a Scotchbrite pad on the end of a Swiffer. Some guys built an insulated train shed to store the trains outdoors and not have to bring them inside. Others found a way to run a line into their basement.


----------



## Larry Sr. (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi All
Thanks for the feedback.

Gramps
I did manage to talk my wife out of one of here scrub mops and make a decent brush for the Scotchbrite pads . And you are correct it's perfect for cleaning the Brass with out causing back problems.

I do actually have a plan for running the trains into a building and already have the material to do it.

The problem I ran into is I don't have enough distance to get it up to the height like I wanted. The grade would be way to much. SO it will be just going into the building at floor level. I had hoped to get it up to a work bench level.

Right now I have lots of work to finish .That project is down the road on the priority list. 

However, I just can,t bring myself to leave my trains outside. For now I'll carry them back and forth.

I'm still certainly a work in progress.

Take Care
Larry


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Larry Sr. said:


> ...Don't know why a few pictures are sideways...


When taking pictures with a smart phone, orient the phone horizontally with the camera to the left. All your pictures will come out right.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Larry Sr. said:


> Hi All
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Gramps
> ...


I had G outside for over 10 years and the thing that turned me off as I got older was bringing the trains in and out of the house and getting them on the rails. It appears that you have a large on the ground layout. If you can get them in the house, even on the floor, you will not have to constantly try to lift them on and off to get the trains on the track correctly. I enjoyed G scale outdoors but as I got older it was a hassle. Good luck.


----------



## Larry Sr. (Sep 7, 2015)

*Hi Gramps*

I hear ya about getting older. Lord willing I hope to get older. 
But at 70 I already understand where your coming from. 

I have some MTH steam, Triplex, Big boy, challengers ect that will be a challenge. And, I haven't put any on the track except to test the Triplex.

I have been researching information on a cradle to carry larger engines in and out the train room.
I have some ideas so we will see. 

At a recent train show I took pictures (attached some) of some carry cases that allowed you to run the train right out of the carrier. Pretty cool. I can see a building project for some good temporary problems solving.

*highvoltage*
Thanks for the info. I'll practice with that.

Thanks for your feedback.
Larry
A work in progress.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

There are websites like mylargescale.com and large scale central that should be helpful for ideas. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Very impressive. Where do you get your track?


----------



## Larry Sr. (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Jack

I purchased a bunch from the York Train Show. A couple of other favorite places for the Brass LGB track products was "Only Trains" and "Dixie Union Station". 

Both have been very good to deal with for G scale materials.

Larry


----------

